# Motorhome Stopover website



## Grobbo (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry if this has already posted, but does anyone have any experience of the www.motorhomestopover.co.uk website and the services offered. Good and bad.

Thanks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Here's one for starters
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101231-stopover.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

quite a few posts about it, have a look in the UK touring forum

and this specifically
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101231-stopovers.html


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> and this specifically
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101231-stopovers. html


same link I gave mike :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well there was only a minute between us, I type slower 8) :lol:


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

*Motorhomestopover experience so far*

After umming and ahing over the £30 joining cost, we signed up to MHS a couple of months ago. So far,we think it is excellent. Every pub we picked was a really nice location and we were always made welcome. In reality, you only get a bit of the car park, but we usually get there mid afternoon or earlier, so that can pick the best spot. You can usually get an end spot that offers a bit of privacy. Some pubs have fresh and waste water, and a few even have EHU. We normally stay just one night, and use the pub as a base for walking and geocaching. We do usually eat at the pub, but we have never felt obliged to do so. As a lot of CLs give little more, we think the £30 is money well spent. We generally do a bit of research beforehand - checking pub website and location on Google Earth. We always phone or eMail the pub beforehand so they are aware we plan to stay. I'm not sure it necessary to do this, but seems common courtesy.


----------

